# Lightly used '11 Madone 6.9 SSL with Dura Ace: how much would you pay?



## cmns (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking at a 2011 Madone 6.9 SSL with Dura Ace groupset and Bontrager stock everything else (RXL wheels). Lightly used, no signs of any sort of damage. My thought was that I wouldn't want to pay much over 2k given that it is a used carbon frame, but I'm curious to hear anyone else's thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

$2-4k depending on how bad you want it or how much it's used.

You can nix the idea that used carbon isn't worth much, it's proven to be quite reliable and almost always fairly easily repairable.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep -- $2-$4k sounds about right. Here's a current value estimate. Used carbon should be better than used steel, or aluminum.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I would put your $2K towards a current Emonda or Domane. You will get a new bike, dealer support, a warranty and 11-speed group. It may cost more than $2K but you don't need DA. In fact the 11 speed Ultegra is better and lighter than 10 speed DA - although there is nothing wrong with 10 speed DA.


----------



## cmns (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a good point, I don't have my heart set on DA at all-- I didn't know that new Ultegra 11sp was lighter, thanks for the info!


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

I have paid $1750 U.S. For a 2012/2013 6.9 SSL with Ultegra 6700 and Easton wheels a week ago. So the price you are looking at for the '11 with DuraAce looks fair. I had one before & sold it (stupid) and have taken ages to find another good one. 

They are a rocket ship, and I really like the Shimano RS81 C35 wheels on it as a great all-round wheel. Ride it if you can, you won't be disappointed!!

The guys are right, nothing wrong with used carbon, just have a close look for crash damage is all...

Way cheaper than an SLR Emonda with the same 700 series carbon too...

There are pix of mine in the carbon fibre thread if you want a look.

Good luck!!!


----------

